# Why are zombies so popular?



## whitehall

Do you know that the current version of zombies was created by director George Romero in his classic "night of the living dead" filmed in a New Jersey farm for a couple of thou? There are a couple of zombie movies I like. The tongue-in-cheek "return of the living dead" where a couple of workers in a medical body parts warehouse accidentally open a government canister and let out re-animation vapor. I like "Sean of the dead" where a Brit slacker is so self absorbed that he doesn't notice a zombie outbreak in his neighborhood.  We have dozens of Hollywood feature films about zombies and a successful TV series. Believe it or not there is a serious bunch of people out there who spend their spare time preparing for a zombie apocalypse. My theory about the popularity of zombies is that society needs an imaginary enemy. Since we technically aren't at war and there are dozens of government and private (tax free) agencies who monitor society for signs of bigotry towards any ethnic culture or peculiar sexual habit there aren't any targets left for Hollywood to mow down with fake gunfire. Outer space aliens are old stuff so sub-humans and former humans are just the ticket. Everyone hates a zombie even if you used to know them.


----------



## Daktoria

Lotta dumb people out there who stalk around trying to eat brains...


----------



## rdean

Why are zombies so popular?

I don't know.  Let me ask Reince Priebus.  Seems he has first hand knowledge.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8uJR60dzXY]ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE / LEAKED SECRET FBI MEETING YOU GOTTA WATCH THIS !!!!!!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz

Because of those movies, Zombies are humorous.  Vampires are romantic.   Although, in reality the most romantic would be werewolves.    I could never understand why Bella did not dump that insipid vampire for the loyal and far better built werewolf.

obama is the spitting image of Baron Samidi so our pop culture might be slipping into an acceptance of vudu as the new cultural icons.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Zombies are popular because they remind us of the average Obama voter.


----------



## rdean

Uncensored2008 said:


> Zombies are popular because they remind us of the average Obama voter.



Considering that Obama voters are black brown Asian Hispanic gay straight right poor young old educated uneducated atheist religious and so on, I can't imagine what the "average" voter is.

Now, Republicans, 90% white, old, fat, Confederate and so on.  Average is pretty easy to "pick out".


----------



## earlycuyler

whitehall said:


> Do you know that the current version of zombies was created by director George Romero in his classic "night of the living dead" filmed in a New Jersey farm for a couple of thou? There are a couple of zombie movies I like. The tongue-in-cheek "return of the living dead" where a couple of workers in a medical body parts warehouse accidentally open a government canister and let out re-animation vapor. I like "Sean of the dead" where a Brit slacker is so self absorbed that he doesn't notice a zombie outbreak in his neighborhood.  We have dozens of Hollywood feature films about zombies and a successful TV series. Believe it or not there is a serious bunch of people out there who spend their spare time preparing for a zombie apocalypse. My theory about the popularity of zombies is that society needs an imaginary enemy. Since we technically aren't at war and there are dozens of government and private (tax free) agencies who monitor society for signs of bigotry towards any ethnic culture or peculiar sexual habit there aren't any targets left for Hollywood to mow down with fake gunfire. Outer space aliens are old stuff so sub-humans and former humans are just the ticket. Everyone hates a zombie even if you used to know them.



Shawn of the dead was great, as was return of the living dead, and I also enjoy the walking dead. Cant say, but I do. I also love how the zombie apocalypse is used as a metaphor for natural disasters. Anything that gets people to lay up some food, water and cash cant be all bad. Just recently this study hit the news-

 Trending topic

A professor at Clemson University says that zombie fads occur when people are unhappy, UPI reports. Sarah Lauro cited the emergence of zombie walks during the Iraq War and said, "Some do it to make visible their dissatisfaction with a government they feel isnt listening to them or an economic system that makes them brain-dead consumers. Some do it as a kind of exercise of community, just to show how the collective can be organized and made to participate in an event without any ties to commercialism; many have no idea why they do it, but some play dead, one supposes, just to feel alive."

Read more: Hot Online: Zombies popular because people are sad, prof says - Framingham, MA - The MetroWest Daily News


----------



## Gracie

I am so zombied out. Over kill. Pun intended.
They need to find a new monster. Vamps are out too cuz now they are all wimpy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rdean said:


> Why are zombies so popular?
> 
> I don't know.  Let me ask Reince Priebus.  Seems he has first hand knowledge.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rdean said:


> Considering that Obama voters are black brown Asian Hispanic gay straight right poor young old educated uneducated atheist religious and so on, I can't imagine what the "average" voter is.



Someone lacking a brain, obviously.


----------



## whitehall

earlycuyler said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that the current version of zombies was created by director George Romero in his classic "night of the living dead" filmed in a New Jersey farm for a couple of thou? There are a couple of zombie movies I like. The tongue-in-cheek "return of the living dead" where a couple of workers in a medical body parts warehouse accidentally open a government canister and let out re-animation vapor. I like "Sean of the dead" where a Brit slacker is so self absorbed that he doesn't notice a zombie outbreak in his neighborhood.  We have dozens of Hollywood feature films about zombies and a successful TV series. Believe it or not there is a serious bunch of people out there who spend their spare time preparing for a zombie apocalypse. My theory about the popularity of zombies is that society needs an imaginary enemy. Since we technically aren't at war and there are dozens of government and private (tax free) agencies who monitor society for signs of bigotry towards any ethnic culture or peculiar sexual habit there aren't any targets left for Hollywood to mow down with fake gunfire. Outer space aliens are old stuff so sub-humans and former humans are just the ticket. Everyone hates a zombie even if you used to know them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn of the dead was great, as was return of the living dead, and I also enjoy the walking dead. Cant say, but I do. I also love how the zombie apocalypse is used as a metaphor for natural disasters. Anything that gets people to lay up some food, water and cash cant be all bad. Just recently this study hit the news-
> 
> Trending topic
> 
> A professor at Clemson University says that zombie fads occur when people are unhappy, UPI reports. Sarah Lauro cited the emergence of zombie walks during the Iraq War and said, "Some do it to make visible their dissatisfaction with a government they feel isnt listening to them or an economic system that makes them brain-dead consumers. Some do it as a kind of exercise of community, just to show how the collective can be organized and made to participate in an event without any ties to commercialism; many have no idea why they do it, but some play dead, one supposes, just to feel alive."
> 
> Read more: Hot Online: Zombies popular because people are sad, prof says - Framingham, MA - The MetroWest Daily News
Click to expand...


Why do kids take out big student loans? To attend easy knee-jerk classes by professors who lecture in cliches? It isn't about "dissatisfaction with government they see...yada yada" or "an economic system that makes them feel brain dead as consumers". That condition is universal and constant. Zombies are the ideal enemy. They look like us but they have become sub-human due to conditions beyond their control. It's a great sport to kill them  because there is no racism or social victimization involved.


----------



## LAfrique

whitehall said:


> Do you know that the current version of zombies was created by director George Romero in his classic "night of the living dead" filmed in a New Jersey farm for a couple of thou? There are a couple of zombie movies I like. The tongue-in-cheek "return of the living dead" where a couple of workers in a medical body parts warehouse accidentally open a government canister and let out re-animation vapor. I like "Sean of the dead" where a Brit slacker is so self absorbed that he doesn't notice a zombie outbreak in his neighborhood.  We have dozens of Hollywood feature films about zombies and a successful TV series. Believe it or not there is a serious bunch of people out there who spend their spare time preparing for a zombie apocalypse. My theory about the popularity of zombies is that society needs an imaginary enemy. Since we technically aren't at war and there are dozens of government and private (tax free) agencies who monitor society for signs of bigotry towards any ethnic culture or peculiar sexual habit there aren't any targets left for Hollywood to mow down with fake gunfire. Outer space aliens are old stuff so sub-humans and former humans are just the ticket. Everyone hates a zombie even if you used to know them.




While you, too, smell a rat, you fail to see the big picture: Zombies are becoming very popular with Hollywood because they are the en vogue state to dehumanize humans:

For quite some time now, the US government has been dehumanizing folks with implants (with or without the knowledge of the victims) and with outright conventional addictive substance; all in effort to render them docile and without a will of their own. What is becoming very dangerous is that these zombies - once humans - depend upon other humans for energy to survive. 

*Ever heard the word psychic vampires?* A Psychic Vampire is a person that can only function by extracting energy from strong people around them; thus the word VAMPIRE. 

No, this is not science fiction. If you are a natural human who has not figured how to stop psychic vampires, you can always know a psychic vampire is around you because it will drain you of energy unawares to you. Of course, psychic vampires always know what they are doing, though must victims are unawares of why they suddenly are depleted of energy.

Thus, Hollywood has gotten into zombies because it now believes what some of us have known for some time (though Hollywood is saying it in a very politically correct manner via science fiction). To tell the truth, *some science fiction are hand-tipping.*


----------



## editec

When America has an obvious outside enemy, our boogiemen tend to be non humans.

When America is at war with itself?

Zombies show up as the boogieman fear.

I do not think this is coincidence.

The first zombie craze happened during and immediately following the RED SCARE.

People saw commies under their beds.  Hell one of my friend's fathers actually accused ME of being a communist (I was 8) because of my surname.

The next big Humans becoming something not human era was in the late 70s.

Invasion of the body snatchers, remember with Lenard Nemoy? 

That resonated so well because the society was splitting between the HIP movement that was fading and the YUPPIE movement that was developing.

Today our society is split asunder by Con v Lib.

So who you think todays ZOMBIES are depends on how you fall on that scale.

Me, personally?

I think the LOT of yas idiotic partisans are basically the walking dead.


----------



## Sunni Man

The liberal/progressive idea of a utopian paradise.

Would be a country with a N. Korean type of government and was populated by zombies.........


----------



## Politico

Because people need something to talk about in their grandma's basements.


----------



## Uncensored2008

LAfrique said:


> While you, too, smell a rat, you fail to see the big picture: Zombies are becoming very popular with Hollywood because they are the en vogue state to dehumanize humans:
> 
> For quite some time now, the US government has been dehumanizing folks with implants (with or without the knowledge of the victims) and with outright conventional addictive substance; all in effort to render them docile and without a will of their own. What is becoming very dangerous is that these zombies - once humans - depend upon other humans for energy to survive.
> 
> *Ever heard the word psychic vampires?* A Psychic Vampire is a person that can only function by extracting energy from strong people around them; thus the word VAMPIRE.
> 
> No, this is not science fiction. If you are a natural human who has not figured how to stop psychic vampires, you can always know a psychic vampire is around you because it will drain you of energy unawares to you. Of course, psychic vampires always know what they are doing, though must victims are unawares of why they suddenly are depleted of energy.
> 
> Thus, Hollywood has gotten into zombies because it now believes what some of us have known for some time (though Hollywood is saying it in a very politically correct manner via science fiction). To tell the truth, *some science fiction are hand-tipping.*



Someone is off their meds....


----------



## B. Kidd

Retired now for almost five years. 
Have almost forgotten what it was like to be a zombie.


----------



## Missourian

whitehall said:


> Do you know that the current version of zombies was created by director George Romero in his classic "night of the living dead" filmed in a New Jersey farm for a couple of thou? There are a couple of zombie movies I like. The tongue-in-cheek "return of the living dead" where a couple of workers in a medical body parts warehouse accidentally open a government canister and let out re-animation vapor. I like "Sean of the dead" where a Brit slacker is so self absorbed that he doesn't notice a zombie outbreak in his neighborhood.  We have dozens of Hollywood feature films about zombies and a successful TV series. *Believe it or not there is a serious bunch of people out there who spend their spare time preparing for a zombie apocalypse.* My theory about the popularity of zombies is that society needs an imaginary enemy. Since we technically aren't at war and there are dozens of government and private (tax free) agencies who monitor society for signs of bigotry towards any ethnic culture or peculiar sexual habit there aren't any targets left for Hollywood to mow down with fake gunfire. Outer space aliens are old stuff so sub-humans and former humans are just the ticket. Everyone hates a zombie even if you used to know them.




Preparing for the "Zombie Apocalypse" is just code for the breakdown of civilization.

Making it hypothetical allows open discussion without introducing taboo subject matter.


----------



## Missourian

editec said:


> When America has an obvious outside enemy, our boogiemen tend to be non humans.
> 
> When America is at war with itself?
> 
> Zombies show up as the boogieman fear.
> 
> I do not think this is coincidence.
> 
> The first zombie craze happened during and immediately following the RED SCARE.
> 
> People saw commies under their beds.  Hell one of my friend's fathers actually accused ME of being a communist (I was 8) because of my surname.
> 
> The next big Humans becoming something not human era was in the late 70s.
> 
> Invasion of the body snatchers, remember with Lenard Nemoy?
> 
> That resonated so well because the society was splitting between the HIP movement that was fading and the YUPPIE movement that was developing.
> 
> Today our society is split asunder by Con v Lib.
> 
> So who you think todays ZOMBIES are depends on how you fall on that scale.
> 
> Me, personally?
> 
> I think the LOT of yas idiotic partisans are basically the walking dead.



There might be something to this hypothesis.


----------



## PredFan

whitehall said:


> Do you know that the current version of zombies was created by director George Romero in his classic "night of the living dead" filmed in a New Jersey farm for a couple of thou? There are a couple of zombie movies I like. The tongue-in-cheek "return of the living dead" where a couple of workers in a medical body parts warehouse accidentally open a government canister and let out re-animation vapor. I like "Sean of the dead" where a Brit slacker is so self absorbed that he doesn't notice a zombie outbreak in his neighborhood.  We have dozens of Hollywood feature films about zombies and a successful TV series. Believe it or not there is a serious bunch of people out there who spend their spare time preparing for a zombie apocalypse. My theory about the popularity of zombies is that society needs an imaginary enemy. Since we technically aren't at war and there are dozens of government and private (tax free) agencies who monitor society for signs of bigotry towards any ethnic culture or peculiar sexual habit there aren't any targets left for Hollywood to mow down with fake gunfire. Outer space aliens are old stuff so sub-humans and former humans are just the ticket. Everyone hates a zombie even if you used to know them.



the best ones:

Night of the Living Dead
The original Dawn of the Dead
Return of the Living Dead
Sean of the Dead
Resident Evil
Zombieland

I also like:
Any new version of the George Romero classics
All Resident Evils subsequest to the first one.
Pretty much anything with a zombie in it.

Why are they so popular? I don't really know.


----------



## PredFan

Uncensored2008 said:


> Zombies are popular because they remind us of the average Obama voter.



Not quite. Obama voters are like Zombies but with absolutely no interest in brains.


----------



## boedicca

My theory, ahem:

In the 1950s, alien invasion science fiction was very popular - it was a metaphor for the cold war "communist invasion" fear.

The current Zombie obsession is the threat of being eaten by our rotting neighbors - it's a metaphor for the parasitical nature of our society "eating itself".

The threat is an inward threat instead of an outer threat.


----------



## PredFan

boedicca said:


> My theory, ahem:
> 
> In the 1950s, alien invasion science fiction was very popular - it was a metaphor for the cold war "communist invasion" fear.
> 
> The current Zombie obsession is the threat of being eaten by our rotting neighbors - it's a metaphor for the parasitical nature of our society "eating itself".
> 
> The threat is an inward threat instead of an outer threat.



Wow! Very interesting.


----------



## boedicca

*bow*

Thank you!


----------



## Katzndogz

Why are zombies so popular?   That's easy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWpU8sX10_4]Best Bob Hope movie line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## whitehall

Heard a good one today. "Never tell a zombie he looks like death warmed over">


----------

